# Looking for 8-15 acre field to plant for 2017 dove



## robo1211 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm looking for a 5-10 acre field to plant for next year's (2017) dove season. The land that we planted every year for our annual family shoot was sold and are looking to continue our yearly family hunt. Looking for something south, east or northeast of Atlanta. 

I'd even be open to doing the extra work of field recovery if you have one that's a little overgrown. 

PM me if you have anything available or if you have any ideas about gaining access to one.

Thanks!


----------



## robo1211 (Mar 29, 2017)

Still looking


----------



## gobble79 (Apr 3, 2017)

Pm sent.


----------

